# multiple units for 92507??



## sdbrown1026 (Mar 1, 2011)

When billing 92507 for SLP, I am unclear as to the amount of units to bill.  The SLP wants to bill 4 units...have been unable to get a consistent answer on this... any help?


----------



## msrd_081002 (Mar 2, 2011)

*92507-GN is an untimed code (session/1 UNIT)*




sdbrown1026 said:


> When billing 92507 for SLP, I am unclear as to the amount of units to bill.  The SLP wants to bill 4 units...have been unable to get a consistent answer on this... any help?



92507-*GN* is an *Untimed* code (*Just 1 unit*)

*Untimed* Codes (92507; 92506)
If the CPT descriptor has *NO* time designation, the procedure is billed as a *session* without regard to time. (Per CMS)

Referring to (*timed*) Physical Medicine Codes (15 Minute Codes)
CMS advises that physical medicine codes (97000 series) are* "NOT"* appropriate for *SLP* or dysphagia services, *except for* 97532 and 97533.
Just in case if you 're assigning ANY from *97532 or 97533* then (4 units 'd be : 53 minutes to < 68 minutes)

PS: CMS requires that the "GN" modifier be added to *every* code that is rendered under a *SLP* or dysphagia plan of tx.
Please access the Medicare CPT Coding Rules for SLP Services (Therapy Services) from CMS web site.


----------

